# John MacArthur on Larry King



## Blue Tick (Jan 16, 2007)

MacArthur on Larry King. Watch, he has some good stuff to say!

[video=youtube;2BZ-N4pruFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BZ-N4pruFo[/video]

[video=youtube;cnUOLbi6R8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnUOLbi6R8I&mode=related&search=[/video]

Here

Here


----------



## bookslover (Jan 17, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> MacArthur on Larry King. Watch, he has some good stuff to say!
> 
> Here
> 
> ...



Yes, MacArthur does a good job. He's not ashamed of the gospel. He's willing to get right in their faces and tell them what's what. 

He's interesting: a man with a thoroughly Reformed soteriology, but who holds to a "dispensationalism lite" position, I guess you could say, and comes from a basic baptist fundamentalist background. He's also, in case you didn't know, the 5th consecutive generation preacher in his family - and distantly related to General Douglas MacArthur.

A very intelligent, well-read man who just can't quite seem to come all the way into the Reformed camp.


----------



## caddy (Jan 17, 2007)

^
Yea, but will it not be interesting when we get to heaven and see all areas we had trouble with, maybe even be suprised with a few deeply held views that were not as spot on as we had thought...

Possible? Probably...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2007)

caddy said:


> ^
> Yea, but will it not be interesting when we get to heaven and see all areas we had trouble with, maybe even be suprised with a few deeply held views that were not as spot on as we had thought...
> 
> Possible? Probably...


----------



## Staphlobob (Jan 17, 2007)

caddy said:


> ^
> Yea, but will it not be interesting when we get to heaven and see all areas we had trouble with, maybe even be suprised with a few deeply held views that were not as spot on as we had thought...
> 
> Possible? Probably...




Hmmm. This always makes me wonder. 

Are you saying we may be surprised about the beliefs we hold .. like paedo vs credo baptism? 

Or do you think "Jesus is the only way" as a belief may be discovered to be wrong once we get to heaven?

I may well be in agreement with you if you are referring to the former. But not the latter.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 17, 2007)

I want to hear what he answered about the Jewish fellow in the first video!!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> Hmmm. This always makes me wonder.
> 
> Are you saying we may be surprised about the beliefs we hold .. like paedo vs credo baptism?
> 
> ...


----------



## Croghanite (Jan 17, 2007)

*Please show me where I can see this whole show*


----------



## caddy (Jan 17, 2007)

Only on the former Bob. John 14:6 !  



Staphlobob said:


> Hmmm. This always makes me wonder.
> 
> Are you saying we may be surprised about the beliefs we hold .. like paedo vs credo baptism?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 17, 2007)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> *Please show me where I can see this whole show*



I don't know? I got the info off of you tube.


Maybe at CNN?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 17, 2007)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> *Please show me where I can see this whole show*


Those are pretty much the highlights the rest of the time universalism and blasphemous hogwash along with the lie that Christ was a pacifist are peddled at nausium.


----------

